# Where To buy replacement TPMS sensors



## VAPHAETON (Jan 15, 2005)

Where is the best place to buy TPMS sensors and what is the cost per sensor? Also, does the stem have to be changed with the sensor?
Thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Where To buy replacement TPMS sensors (VAPHAETON)*

I'm not sure if by 'best' you mean the least expensive, or the most trouble-free.








If I had to replace sensors, I would buy VW sensors (complete with valve stems), rather than taking a chance on a product that is supposed to be compatable. There are various on-line (internet) sources that you can buy VW sensors from.
Another alternative might be to shop around on the internet, find out what the most competitive price for genuine VW sensors is, then bring that to the attention of your VW dealer and ask them if they are willing to match the price. I have heard that there is a bit of a business turndown in the USA right now, especially in the automotive sector - chances are that your local VW dealer might sharpen their pencil and match the best price you can find elsewhere for the same parts.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Where To buy replacement TPMS sensors (VAPHAETON)*

BTW, the reason for changing the stem with the sensor is because the original stem will probably have corroded a bit due to moisture within the tire. If you are lucky, you might be able to re-use one or two stems, but the trade-off is that you have a much higher probability of having an air leak at the stem, and that would be a massive PITA, not worth the potential cost savings.


----------



## VAPHAETON (Jan 15, 2005)

As always - thanks for your sage advice.


----------



## leedsphaeton (May 27, 2008)

Can you retrofit TPMS at all???


----------



## heisenberg2000 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Where To buy replacement TPMS sensors (VAPHAETON)*

Besides the suspension problem on my car, there is another issue.
I had a TPMS failure indication. The quote from the dealer was about $ 1200.00 plus the $ 137.50 diagnose fee.
I just talked to Tirerack (Cooper) they have the OEM Beru sensors in stock for $ 102.00 (including the valvestem) ea.
I am doing what Micheal suggested see whether the dealer is able to match that price. If they can i will let him do it.
Gernot


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Where To buy replacement TPMS sensors (heisenberg2000)*

GRRR! I just paid $200 each at the dealership two days ago---and it still is throwing system error codes!


----------



## bobschneider (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Where To buy replacement TPMS sensors (heisenberg2000)*

I got a set of TPMS sensors from Tire Rack for my snow tire wheels, and then another for my stock wheels when the batteries in my OEM ones died. No problems with the ones they sell, which are made in Germany. 
I also agree with Michael to replace the valve stems at the same time - the ones for the TMPS sensors are fairly cheap ($7 each as I recall), so why take the chance?


_Modified by bobschneider at 5:19 PM 12-5-2008_


----------



## ai guy (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (leedsphaeton)*

Retrofit them?
Don't do it. The disadvantage of cost and irritation outweigh the advantages. They are a nuisance when the batteries run low


----------



## heisenberg2000 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Where To buy replacement TPMS sensors (bobschneider)*

Dealer didn't match price so i ordered 4 sets with stems for $ 408.00.
Will later advise how everything turned out.
Gernot


----------



## heisenberg2000 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Where To buy replacement TPMS sensors (heisenberg2000)*

Got the sensor yesterday and suddenly realist that i forgot the sensor in the sparetire. Guess have to swap on of the good sensors for the dead sensor in the spare.
Gernot


----------



## heisenberg2000 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Where To buy replacement TPMS sensors (heisenberg2000)*

Finished the job on Saturday at a cost of $ 150.00 including balancing all 5 tires.
Put system in learning mode and the warning message was gone afterwards.


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Where To buy replacement TPMS sensors (heisenberg2000)*

I remember talking to tirerack.com a while back. They won't sell the TPMS without you buying tires or wheels from them.. Are going to sell it now?


----------



## heisenberg2000 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Where To buy replacement TPMS sensors (rrussell)*

When talking to them, nothing was mentioned. I ordered the sensor plus the stems and i got them the next day or the following day.
The mistake i made was ordering only 4 sets. So i had to reuse one of the old sensors.
Gernot


----------



## zehutiman (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Where To buy replacement TPMS sensors (heisenberg2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heisenberg2000* »_When talking to them, nothing was mentioned. I ordered the sensor plus the stems and i got them the next day or the following day.
The mistake i made was ordering only 4 sets. So i had to reuse one of the old sensors.
Gernot

Hi Gernot,
How are your sensors working, to date? Any problems?
Mo


----------



## heisenberg2000 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Where To buy replacement TPMS sensors (zehutiman)*

Not a single problems since installation.
Gernot


----------



## rscharf (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Where To buy replacement TPMS sensors (heisenberg2000)*

I just bought a second sensor over the weekend from tirerack and had it installed today. The are made by Beru just like the OEM. Externally, they are orange instead of gray in color and don't have VW stamped on them. The basic component otherwise appears to be identical.
The only way I've found to locate how to order them on the tirerack webpage is to use this link:
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels...Qty=5
Click 'add to cart' on that page and then modify your quantity prior to placing your order.
I'm wondering if each sensor is going to start dying on me now since I've had to replace 2 within 6 months.
Robert



_Modified by rscharf at 9:33 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## dovetaildoc (Jan 3, 2009)

I bought a set for new wheels and had them intalled yesterday. I bought them from Revolutionsupply.com. I tried the aftermarket $97.01 units, and not the VW $150.00.
http://revolutionsupply.com/(S...m1GZQ
22 minutes of driving with my fingers crossed resulted in a perfect synch between car and sensors.


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (dovetaildoc)*

Did you install in the spare too! I might want to buy a set and see if that fixes my problem as outlined below! 
Two weeks ago when at the dealer in KC they replaced the unit in my spare for $160.00 for the part an about $65.00 for the labor. They said the Vag showed the unit was bad. Every thing worked well for about 7 days after the replacement and no faults. Now I have the defective wheel symbol that alturnates with the flat tire symbol. The TPMS system does not go thru the learning set up. So I need to go back and have the system check again. As it does not show any single position with a fault. The dealer knows that I have an issue and will take care of it but I am not wanting to have them replace the four wheel position units at the $160.00 each price.


----------



## heisenberg2000 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (Kcmover)*

In the months before i found that the sensors had dead batteries, my system reported flat tires on a regular basis.
Whenever that happend i used the procedure as outlined before in other topics (reduce tire pressure and than re inflate) and it was OK for some time. 
Then on day the flat tire warning came on again and i tried to set the 
system to the relearn mode, but it excited afterwards with a system fault.
At the next service the technician found that 3 batteries where dead and 2 more where somewhat OK.
Rest of story see above.

Gernot


----------



## dovetaildoc (Jan 3, 2009)

KCmover,
I only did the four new wheels. The wonderful gentleman in VA who sold me the W12 had just replaced all 5 sensors prior to selling it. I'm not out the 7 days that you reported a problem yet though.


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (dovetaildoc)*

Just installed sensors from tirerack. No issues...


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Installing new sensors.*

I should have the new sensors by UPS on Monday. I went with the Tirerack ones as it seemed pretty easy to order. 
Once I have them installed in the wheels do I have to do any think with the VAG or is it as simple as setting the tire pressures to relearn and let it go! I am assuming that my sensors are causing my current fault issue. 
Thanks,
Larry


----------



## gwatts (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Installing new sensors. (Kcmover)*

Assuming you have no other issues, you should just be able to install and re-set as usual - i.e. leave outside overnite, check tire pressure in the am and then reset on your first extended ride of the morning.
Of course, if this does not work, you may have a module issue. 
G


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Installing new sensors. (gwatts)*

Greg,
I am going back to the dealer on Wed AM and have them look over what they did before when the replaced the TPMS in the spare. They are agreeable to see if they caused the fault code. 
Over the last weekend the situation changed a bit with it going from the Learning mode to the Flat Tyre mode almost in a rapid fire manner where it kept going back and forth in a period of about two mins. Almost drove me crazy. I then got it to stop by hitting the reset learn mode. I am thinking it was not my sensor that needed replacing in the spare tire but that it was the TPMS controller module? Anybody have any ideas. 
The original write up on the service ticket was as follows:
Cust reports tpms light on when driving: Fill to spec and test drive, found spare tire sensor defective will not read. Replace spare tire pressure sensor. Adapt learned values. On test drive right front wheel lost communication momentarily. Then picked back up. Recheck with scan tool all sensors currently reading with spec. Road Test ok. 
Part 4D0-907-275-C SENSOR $162.24
LABOR $ 89.55
TOTAL $256.79

Do you think it was the sensor? Or perhaps the Controller module?
Any thoughts?

I have also purchased 4 additional sensors for the car from Tire Rack as if it is the sensors I didn't want to spend 162.24 each for four units plus labor. 
But I will let the dealer look at the current situation and try and troubleshoot it. 
Larry 

New tire rack sensors received today:


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Installing new sensors. (Kcmover)*

I'm experience some of the same problems with my TPMS:
- random flat tyre indications (sometimes the spare, sometimes the right front, sometimes all five tires!)
- rapid beeping and alternating yellow and red flashing lights indicating tire faults
- bad wheel indications
When I put the TPMS in learning mode, it will learn and give correct pressures, but within a few days it will again give erroneous faults.
Had the Phaeton in to the dealer today and all they could think to do was add air to the spare (since the latest indication was that the spare was losing pressure). I asked if they checked for fault codes in the TPMS controller, and they claimed there were none.
Could all this be due to dying batteries in the wheel sensors? (My Phaeton was built 5 years ago.) If batteries are dying, should that show up as a fault code -- otherwise how do you figure out which wheel has a dead battery?
- Dave


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Installing new sensors. (Kcmover)*

Picked up the phaeton from the dealer last night and they took care of the issue with the TPMS SYSTEM AND THE CONTROL MODULE. 
The Control Module was the problem along with two bad sensors. Since the car was a 2004 we had the dealer replace all four of the sensors which I had left in the front seat of the car. The dealer was fine installing the tire rack sensors and did it for a fair price. They never tried to push theirs over the TR ones. They handled this in a very professional way. 
The replaced Control Module is part 3D0-907-273-G it sells for $675.48 and with labor of $137.00 the total amount for the job was $813.38 that was covered by Real Driver plus a $35.00 car rental. 
The dealer has his Tech KCPhaetonTech working on the car and I really appreciate his personal touch and communication with me on the issues. Thanks Matt!




_Modified by Kcmover at 8:11 AM 3-19-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Installing new sensors. (uberanalyst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberanalyst* »_When I put the TPMS in learning mode, it will learn and give correct pressures, but within a few days it will again give erroneous faults.

Hi Dave:
I have the same problem with my set of snow tires - I can put the car through a learning cycle, it will adapt OK, learn the pressures, display them properly... and then, maybe a week or two later, the TPMS will stop working and just display a generic fault message in the instrument cluster.
If I reset the controller (entering 00 in adaptation channel 0) and then put it through another learning cycle, it will adapt OK, work fine for a week or two, then the same thing happens all over again.
I have never had this problem with my set of summer tires, which leads me to suspect that the cause of the problem is likely an intermittent fault of some kind in one of the sensors. Sadly, no fault codes are generated when the system 'fails'.
I expect that we will eventually discover what is causing this type of fault, but my guess is that it is going to be a rather long and iterative troubleshooting exercise for all of us - kind of like the battery controller troubleshooting we did 4 years ago. About the only comment I can offer now is that I don't think that the controller (or the antenna system) is the cause of the problem, I think that the problem is caused by one of the sensors.
Michael


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Installing new sensors. (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Matt at Northtowne had some comments on what is going on and perhaps if he see's this he will respond. I lost your email address or I would send the notes to you.
Larry


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## mfresh2k2 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Best option for tpms replacements, mine worked out great and pretty solid feedback*

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=281185462393


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

mfresh2k2 said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=281185462393


Interestingly enough, they come out as not compatible ???


----------



## mfresh2k2 (Jul 8, 2008)

*If anyone is looking, I got mine here and they worked out great, 4 for the price of 1 at the dealer*



VAPHAETON said:


> Where is the best place to buy TPMS sensors and what is the cost per sensor? Also, does the stem have to be changed with the sensor?<p>Thanks



They came with the sensor and the valve and adapted just like the originals did.

http://factoryrimsdirect.com/


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 17, 2006)

*TPMS Sensors where to buy suggestion*

Just purchased mine from TitanTpms.com also same people at oewheelsLLc.com.

Cost and longevity (6-7yrs) are all thats needed. Like people are gonna SEE that i have orange or Itm or oro-tek or schrader ect. INside my tires, eh.

OE part# 4D0 907 275C 433MHZ (analog, not digital) / sensor part # BEA001 

TitanTpms.com Regualar price $141 freeship, no tax
10% discount code @Titan facebook page: holiday4tpms (-$14.10) ToTal= $126.90 - thats about $31 per sensor WITH new valve stem. 

Discount tire charges $15 valve stem Rebuild per stem when you get new tires, Why waste $15? :screwy:

Even at regular price it's a great deal
They're oewheelsllc.com site shows other brands available as well as their Titan$136+$5sh

Regards, Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Just FYI for anyone looking here are a few of the VW TPMS sensors

Phaeton TPMS 4D0-907-275-C


Most other VW and Audi TPMS Sensors


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 8, 2009)

This thread has been dormant for a while, but I'd like to refresh it and get some fresh input. I am ready to buy new TPMS sensors for my 2010 Jetta wagon. What's the latest updates on good places to buy them? I'm not necessarily looking for cheap since that means they may go bad quickly and I don't really want to break down my tires every month to replace sensors. :banghead: I want good quality with longevity. 1st VW Parts wants $92ea for OEM sensors. 

I found this set of 4 at https://deutscheautoparts.com/vw-audi-tpms-tire-pressure-sensor-1k0907253d.html. They are listed as OEMs, but they sure seem priced awfully low, which has me worried. Anybody bought from these guys before?

Any other ideas?

Thanks in advance,
M Ridzon


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

m_ridzon said:


> This thread has been dormant for a while, but I'd like to refresh it and get some fresh input. I am ready to buy new TPMS sensors for my 2010 Jetta wagon. What's the latest updates on good places to buy them? I'm not necessarily looking for cheap since that means they may go bad quickly and I don't really want to break down my tires every month to replace sensors. :banghead: I want good quality with longevity. 1st VW Parts wants $92ea for OEM sensors.
> 
> I found this set of 4 at https://deutscheautoparts.com/vw-audi-tpms-tire-pressure-sensor-1k0907253d.html. They are listed as OEMs, but they sure seem priced awfully low, which has me worried. Anybody bought from these guys before?
> 
> ...


I have heard of these guys, (probably because they advertise here), but as they don't even know the Phaeton exists, I don't think I have bought from them before.

I couldn't find 1K0-998-253-D listed anywhere else, then I noticed that was the part number for the whole set. When I searched for the individual sensors (1K0907253D), I found a whole bunch of listings.

It appears that part number is for 315 MHz sensors. I just deleted all of the links.

-Eric


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 8, 2009)

Eric,

Thanks for the feedback. Looks like eBay has some even better deals. I'll check into them further, being careful to read reviews first and hopefully not get scammed. 

Thanks,
M Ridzon


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

*Archival Note:*

For further information on TPMS sensor brands, see this thread:

Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS) - Design, Function, Operation and Troubleshooting


Chris


----------



## Jay_r00 (Nov 20, 2017)

*TPMS*

I see quite a few people paying crazy amounts of money for sensors. I found my replacements at "www.titantpms.com/tpms/volkswagen-phaeton-tire-pressure-sensors" for a low cost and they have been working great for me.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Moderation note:*
Check the RF frequency of potential spamming recommendations for TPMS sensors. The Phaeton uses 433MHz in most markets, not 315MHz.
Chris


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

m_ridzon said:


> This thread has been dormant for a while, but I'd like to refresh it and get some fresh input. I am ready to buy new TPMS sensors for my 2010 Jetta wagon. What's the latest updates on good places to buy them? I'm not necessarily looking for cheap since that means they may go bad quickly and I don't really want to break down my tires every month to replace sensors. :banghead: I want good quality with longevity. 1st VW Parts wants $92ea for OEM sensors.
> 
> I found this set of 4 at https://deutscheautoparts.com/vw-audi-tpms-tire-pressure-sensor-1k0907253d.html. They are listed as OEMs, but they sure seem priced awfully low, which has me worried. Anybody bought from these guys before?
> 
> ...


I just looked at the link again and they are 315 MHz sensors. I'm sorry I didn't catch this when I first looked. I hope you got 433 Mhz sensors. 

I just re-noticed you were asking about Jetta sensors. I deleted all of my links to 315 Mhz sensors because they are not correct for North American Phaetons.


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 8, 2009)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I just looked at the link again and they are 315 MHz sensors. I'm sorry I didn't catch this when I first looked. I hope you got 433 Mhz sensors.


Wow, this is an old dormant thread! My car is LONG GONE (surrendered in the diesel buyback scandal) and I'll never own another VW. Worst car I ever owned, but I know a lot of you on here just absolutely love them. Anyways, when I replaced my sensors, I bought them on Ebay. They looked brand new and worked perfect. The only hitch was that I think they actually were "gently used" and came off a donor car since a couple had mangled rubber gaskets. The seller was easy to work with and quickly replaced them, so that was good. Once that was situated and they were installed, they worked great for thousands of miles until I surrendered the car. Sayonara VW! 

M Ridzon


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Old threads never die on the Phaeton Forum. They just lie in wait to help soothe the brow of the next anxious owner... 

Chris


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I just looked at the link again and they are 315 MHz sensors. I'm sorry I didn't catch this when I first looked. I hope you got 433 Mhz sensors.


The guy is a spammer. It may not even be a person!


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> The guy is a spammer. It may not even be a person!


I suspected so, but I checked the link when he/it posted and that company does stock various brands of suitable Phaeton TPMS sensors, with specs and fair value, so it seemed to me that the increase in information content was worth the risk!

If he's splattered all through VWVortex he will get deleted. 

Chris


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree, it was a semi-useful link, albeit posted with a misleading recommendation.


----------



## Justinhadden (Sep 15, 2017)

I've had good luck on my 08 Touareg with some random aftermarket TPMS sensors that my independent shop put in some new wheels. They were only about $50 a piece, and were "flashed" to match the signal of the set that was on the car. I don't think the tool to flash them is too expensive, and as long as you have 1 good one on the car, that should do the trick. You can also find the sensors on rockauto.com, they have multiple options. Will probably be getting brake parts from there next time I need them - running the Pagid rotors on the T and they still look new after 8mos.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I've just put front brakes on mine using parts from FCP Euro, Zimmerman rotors & TRW pads, cost me $250 for the lot (not sure if either are OEM for the Phaeton, but both the rotors & the pads were visually identical to genuine VW). So far, so good, I can't tell the difference from the VW parts.


----------

